# SS Leopold II



## michelthouin (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm searching photo (s) of the Belgian cargo "Leopold II", launched in Great Britain in 1905.
She was mined 23 december 1941, 52.53.48N / 2.05.20 E

Yours sincerely
Michel


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Go to www.photoship.co.uk and there is a photo of her on site.
Browse old ship picture galleries "L"


----------



## michelthouin (Mar 14, 2006)

R58484956 said:


> Go to www.photoship.co.uk and there is a photo of her on site.
> Browse old ship picture galleries "L"



She is a trans-Channel malle, not a cargo boat.
I know the site "Old ship picture galleries".


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Barrybookworm (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Michelthouin,
My brother-in-law Cyril N Darlington, was a 16 year old cabin steward on the Leopold II when she went down off Lowestoft in 1941. you will find a picture of this vessel on my "flickr" web page, 
Here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2887437277/in/set-72157607644152308/
Cheers
Barry


----------

